# vfat Festplatten mounten



## profy (5. Januar 2004)

Damit ich das nicht immer wieder vergesse, schreibe ich hier ins Forum ein /etc/fstab Eintrag hinein:

```
/dev/sdd1       /media/fwhd1            auto            noauto,user,noexec,nosuid,gid=101,uid=503,umask=0111    0       0
```
Damit sind die Dateien endlich nicht mehr ausführbar und gehören einem normalen User. Nur leider sind dann auch die Verzeichnisse nicht ausführbar.
Mit "man mount" sind ja noch viel mehr tolle Optionen angegeben, teilweise mit dem Hinweis "Use with caution!"
*Hat jemand erfahrung damit, z.B. mit quit?*

Die umask option scheint leider immer nur für Dateien und Verzeichnisse gleichzeitig zu gelten. Ab dem neuen Kernel 2.6 scheint die neue Option dmask hinzugekommen zu sein.

Ich habe hier eine externe 250GB Festplatte per Firewire angeschlossen. 
Auf den vieles kann ich zugreifen, aber nicht auf alles.
Diese FP ist vfat Formatiert. Scheinbar verträgt das vfat filesystem aber nur unter WIndows XP solche Großen Partitionen, aber nicht Linux. 

----cut from dmesg--------
attempt to access beyond end of device
08:31: rw=0, want=289210923, limit=245111706
Filesystem panic (dev 08:31).
  FAT error
Directory 4011516: bad FAT
-----------------

289210923  das will er haben
245051840   Formatierte Größe (Angabe von df)
245111706  hier soll das Limit sein

*Wo steht denn dieses Limit beschrieben?
Wie groß darf eine VFAT Partition sein?*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Oktober 2004)

Ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig, dass der scheinbar versucht über das Ende der Platte hinaus zuzugreifen.
Die Grösse der Platte laut df sieht meiner Meinung nach okay für 'ne 250er-Platte aus.
Im Linux-Kernel gibt's 'ne Option für Large-Filesystems, ich hab grad keine Ahnung wie large so ein Filesystem sein muss, damit diese Option Sinn macht, aber vielleicht solltest Du mal schauen ob das was bringt.
Immerhin muss auch die Option für 4GB Speicher aktivieren, damit ich mein GB voll nutzen kann und nicht nur gut 900MB.

Viel Erfolg


----------

